# Entertaining Rats.....



## mishbob (Jun 5, 2007)

Last night we gave Murry, Molly, and Macy two unfinished Corn On The Cobs. They loves them. We laughed so hard watching them hall the cobs around, and try to steal them from one another.

What else can we give my girls to provide such excellent entertainment?


----------



## hilli (Jun 6, 2007)

if your rats like beans then you can take a bowl full of water and put the beans in it and the rats will fish for the beans i saw some rats doe that in a video and it was so funny


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

"Corn on the Cob" is Gus' favorite! I'll try to get a picture of him with his corn, someday. The really funny thing is what the corn cob looks like when he's done with it...he eats every last little tiny bit of corn possible! :lol:

A friend built me a little "Teeter totter" for my rat, out of a length of wood, and one of those big cardboard tubes that they sell at pet stores. We call it the "Sweeter-Totter," because sometimes I will put a sweetie at the top end.

Both Gregor and Gus figured out that they don't actually have to walk on the teeter totter to get the treat...they just reach up, and pull the high part down to their level, and collect the sweetie! :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

hilli said:


> if your rats like beans then you can take a bowl full of water and put the beans in it and the rats will fish for the beans i saw some rats doe that in a video and it was so funny


Pea fishing. My boys' fav. :lol:


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

My rat love to dig in soil. So I got a cat litter tray filled it with rat friendly soil and put some grass seeds in it. They play with it for ages chewing on the grass and making a mess digging in the soil. I put a towle down so they dont make to much mess.


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

Plague loves to dig in piles of laundry.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*You can get some fruit and put it in a mini bowl, fill it with water and freeze it hehe. My boys go nuts getting down to the banana under the ice or just stikcing up through the top. You can also hide stuff in their hammocks . *


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

ManBeard said:


> Plague loves to dig in piles of laundry.


mine do this too, and i thought it very sweet until i realised they were putting holes in my clothes!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Gus stole a pair of my silk panties to use in his "nest." I've changed his house a few times since then, and so far, no holes in the panties!


----------



## staarlight (Jun 11, 2007)

My guys adore their ladder. :] Plus, I hide food for them, and also put pieces of toilet paper that I've ripped off of the roll for them to nest in. They love it!


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

Pomperella said:


> ManBeard said:
> 
> 
> > Plague loves to dig in piles of laundry.
> ...


Haha, yeah. Plague sneaks behind me when Im sitting on the couch and creates extra ventilation in whatever shirt Im wearing. I think shes just trying to help me cool down in these hot summer months.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

bless her, Plague sounds like a very considerate rattie!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i think i only have a couple of tshirts without airconditioning now... and today i caught soot trying to aircondition my hoodie...

my girls favourite game is "food moving". i let them out every morning for a couple of hours to roam around my living room. ginger & loco make a beeline to soot, ash & meggsy's cage, grab something delectable and take it back to their cage. meanwhile, soot, ash & meggsy are doing the exact same thing in reverse. its such fun watching them move the same pieces of food back and forth. silly girls dont seem to realise they all get exactly the same...


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

Food Moving is the best.


----------



## christina (Jun 13, 2007)

Holly said:


> Gus stole a pair of my silk panties to use in his "nest." I've changed his house a few times since then, and so far, no holes in the panties!


that definitely made me giggle  he likes the expensive bedding


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

No kidding! This rat has pricey tastes!

Still, what am I gonna do, tell him, "no, you can't have them?" It's not like they are my only pair...

As you can probably tell, Gus runs my world.


----------

